# Fast drinking wine (read only please)



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 24, 2005)

OK here's how I make my fast drinking wine, drink this while the good stuff takes it's time, actually I think this is the good stuff!!


3 gallons Welches 100% concord juice


1 qt. organic pear juice (optional)


2 qts. organic apple juice (optional, I just wanted the glass jug)


2gallons water boiled with 10lbs. sugar, then cooled off (night before)


yeast nutrient and yeast energizer per instructions


yeast good for 18% alcohol


extra welches for topping up


sorbate and campden for stablizing


superclear for fining






*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm having problems posting here at work, bear with me.


Boil the water, 2 gallons with the 10lbs. of sugar, the night before so it can cool for the next day, use SS pot with lid, keep lid on till ready to use.





*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 24, 2005)

mix the juice with sugar water, I used the apple juice just to get rid of it, you will need 2 qts. more water to get to 6 gallons. Dip the juice bottles in campden solution before opening to sanitize.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 24, 2005)

I used my newfound knowledge to test for acid and put 5 TBS. acid blend in but wound up with a little too much with a TA of .75 , the batches in the past didn't hhave any acid blend and were just fine, but I thought I might store some of the batch to age and if I understand correctly having more acid helps to preserve wine.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 24, 2005)

Yeast, I went with the Lavin 1116, good for 18% alcohol, I had a starting SG of 1.110 PA of 14.9


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 24, 2005)

Mix it all up, I warmed the sugar water a tad to give me a starting temp of 75 degree's, follow the yeast dirrections and pitch.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 25, 2005)

Now this is how a wine should ferment, I had to change the airlock when
I came home from work this morning, it was full of juice and just
boiling, I had to change it again in 1/2 hour and put one on with no
water in it, now it is 2pm and I have one with campden solution on
again, just boiling away.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 3, 2005)

May 2, racked off lee's, back into primary pail, temp 72, SG .999


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 8, 2005)

Stabilized and fined my Welche's today. SG .995 This is what CO2 foam looks like!! 6 campden tablets, 3 teaspoons sorbate, stir 2 minutes, wait 15 minutes, repeat twice (total of 3 times), then add superclear to fine.








This is going to be a fine rose' wine in a week..lol








I try to top up to keep everyone happy, I just had to use a little distilled water.





*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 21, 2005)

Bottled my Welche's today 28 days, ready to drink, didn't sweeten this
time, a nice strong, 15.2% ABV, rose' wine, 30 1/2 bottles, starting SG
1.110 final .992 SG. I was in a hurry so no pictures but I'll get some
next week when I put shrink caps on.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 24, 2005)

OH..OH wine is a little cloudy...this is what happens when you
start changing recipe and you don't know what you are doing...I think
it must be the apple juice maybe cause of no pectin enzyme??










Good thing it's just "Fast drinking wine"!!










Nice corks!


----------



## Hippie (May 24, 2005)

Stinkie, this is also the kind of thing to expect when we rush the wine into the bottle. Reading a good winemaking book and having one handy at must preparation will also help. You idea of a pectin haze is probably right if you used apple juice and no pectic enzyme. There is no need to rush the wine into bottles.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 24, 2005)

I needed the carboy for beer.


----------



## Hippie (May 25, 2005)

Oh brother...


----------



## Maui Joe (May 25, 2005)

Stinkie,


Shut the light, then drink the wine...no one will know!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 25, 2005)

I'm drinking some of my fastdrinkingwine (can I get corks with that
name on it?) from my first batch and it's not understandable (is that a
word?) that a wine could be so good...lol


----------



## PolishWineP (May 26, 2005)

Stinkie!


You been hitting the Red Bull to hard again?






Maybe making beer will distract you from wine for an extra day or 2 so it gets more time before you bottle.


----------



## MedPretzel (May 27, 2005)

It's the "homebrew" advantage. Christmas 2003 was one of the first where my *whole* family was wasted by 7 p.m. 





Guess I made the starting S.G. a _little_ too high.









P.S. That was before I got my hydrometer.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 27, 2005)

I opened a bottle of my fresh batch of fastdrinkinwine tonight and it's
pretty good as long as you mix 1 part wine to 3 parts juice...lol (it's
very strong tasting at 15% alcohol)


----------



## Hippie (May 27, 2005)

Frank, next time start the must at 11% PA. You will like it lots better.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 28, 2005)

I was going for a fastdrinkinwine with maximum inpack, low cost
(however frozen concentrate would really be cost efective) and mostly a
wine to drink so you can let the good stuff age and leave it alone. You
have me thinking my next project may be Frank's bargain basement
wine!!!...lol


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 26, 2005)

I will be trying out this FastDrinkingWine recipe for myself within the next week and a half. Although, Im thinking that I will just go with the pure concord juice. Wish me luck.


----------

